# FODMAP cheat sheet



## scouter99 (May 25, 2012)

Hi, everyone! For those of you wanting to do the FODMAP diet, here is a cheat sheet I created to help me with it. I am on my 4th day and today is a GREAT day for me! I feel really really good! It has been up and down, but all I know is that today is definitely an UP day.This sheet was created based on the diet in the IBS Free at Last book. I know there are a few different lists floating around out there with different recommendations for what is OK and not OK to eat, so so just to give you a point of reference. Also, this does not list ALL the foods that are OK to eat... I basically took the ones that I knew I would eat off the main list and left off the ones I knew I wouldn't- at least not in the elimination phase. When I get closer to the challenge phase I will put together something else to help me and will also post that here and in my blog. I also included a list of OK and not OK ingredients to help me when I am shopping.Good luck to everyone in finding what works to help them feel better!https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B8KIdBJqdKk_UnlaWFhfWmtoZXc


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

This looks like a good start, but I would remove the followingineapple (needs individual testing)Sprouts, particularly bean sproutsGreen pepper (red is ok)Green onionsZucchinipeanutsCoconutSour CreamWheat starchGaur GumWheat glutenSoy sauce (must be gluten/wheat free)


----------



## scouter99 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks! I did take this straight from the book IBS Free at last by Patsy Catsos and she claims that this is the most up to date list from Australia (where they are doing all the research on FODMAP foods right now).I have tried soy sauce, green beans and pineapple so far with no ill affects. I read that soy sauce is fine because is it fermented... so the stuff in wheat that causes problems is gone (fermenting apparently is a good thing for getting rid of FODMAPs)... Anyway- I truly appreciate this! I will keep your advice in mind if I start to have problems that I can't figure out... this is such a process!!Denise


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Scouter, I think your list looks fine. Patsy is my go-to resource and her website often posts updates to the food lists. Search "update" on her site and you'll find them. The site is also handy for searching by ingredient, as often you will find discussion of specific foods in the comment threads of her tweets and blog posts.A good rule of thumb when assessing a "mysetry food" not on the available lists, which happens all the time, is to check the fiber and sugar content. If there is no fiber or sugars it cannot contain significant amounts of FODMAPs. FODMAPs, after all, are fermentable sugars. Sugar does not dissolve in fat, so oils and the like are always FODMAP-free. Also, if a FODMAP-containing food has been fermented, it's also probably OK!No offense to Korga, but that person has made a bunch of claims as to what is and is not low-FODMAP that I have strongly disagreed with and when asked to provide sources there was no reply. I say yes toineapple (no more than 1/2 cup is probably wise at first)bean sproutsGreen onionsZucchinipeanutsCoconutWheat gluten but not wheat starchGaur Gum (guar, locust, and xanthan gums can be problematic, stick with small amounts)Soy sauce


----------



## Kiera (Jun 7, 2012)

scouter99 said:


> Hi, everyone! For those of you wanting to do the FODMAP diet, here is a cheat sheet I created to help me with it. I am on my 4th day and today is a GREAT day for me! I feel really really good! It has been up and down, but all I know is that today is definitely an UP day.This sheet was created based on the diet in the IBS Free at Last book. I know there are a few different lists floating around out there with different recommendations for what is OK and not OK to eat, so so just to give you a point of reference. Also, this does not list ALL the foods that are OK to eat... I basically took the ones that I knew I would eat off the main list and left off the ones I knew I wouldn't- at least not in the elimination phase. When I get closer to the challenge phase I will put together something else to help me and will also post that here and in my blog. I also included a list of OK and not OK ingredients to help me when I am shopping.Good luck to everyone in finding what works to help them feel better!https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B8KIdBJqdKk_UnlaWFhfWmtoZXc


I am having horrible luck opening the google doc. Can you pretty please post a PDF of the list. That would be hugely appreciated


----------

